# منتدى مكافحة الإرهاب > مكافحة الإرهاب في التشريعات العربية >  الأردن : قانون منع الارهاب رقم (55) لسنة

## هيثم الفقى

قانون منع الارهاب رقم (55) لسنة 2006المادة 1

يسمى هذا القانون (قانون منع الارهاب لسنة 2006 ) ويعمل به من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية
 .
المادة 2
﻿يكون للكلمات والعبارات التالية حيثما وردت في هذا القانون المعاني المخصصة لها ادناه ما لم تدل القرينة على غير ذلك:

المملكة         : المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية .
المدعي العام    : مدعي عام محكمة امن الدولة .
الاجهزة الامنية : اي جهة رسمية اردنية ذات اختصاص امني وفقا لاحكام القانون .
العمل الارهابي : كل عمل مقصود يرتكب باي وسيلة كانت يؤدي الى قتل اي شخص او التسبب بايذائه جسديا او ايقاع اضرار في الممتلكات العامة او الخاصة او في وسائط النقل او البيئة او في البنية التحتية او في مرافق الهيئات الدولية او البعثات الدبلوماسية اذا كانت الغاية منه الاخلال بالنظام العام وتعريض سلامة المجتمع وامنه للخطر او تعطيل تطبيق احكام الدستور او القوانين او التأثير على سياسة الدولة او الحكومة او اجبارها على عمل ما او الامتناع عنه او الاخلال بالامن الوطني بواسطة التخويف او الترهيب او العنف .


المادة 3
﻿مع مراعاة احكام قانون العقوبات النافذ المفعول ، تحظر الاعمال الارهابية ويعتبر في حكمها الاعمال التالية :

أ. القيام باي وسيلة كانت مباشرة او غير مباشرة ، بتقديم او جمع او تدبير الاموال بقصد استخدامها لارتكاب عمل ارهابي او مع العلم انها ستستخدم كليا او جزئيا سواء اوقع او لم يقع العمل المذكور داخل المملكة او ضد مواطنيها او مصالحها في الخارج .

ب. تجنيد اشخاص داخل المملكة او خارجها للالتحاق بالمجموعات التي تهدف الى ارتكاب اعمال ارهابية داخل المملكة او ضد مواطنيها او مصالحها في الخارج .
ج. تأسيس اي جماعة او تنظيم او جمعية او الانتساب اليها بقصد ارتكاب اعمال ارهابية في المملكة او ضد مواطنيها او مصالحها في الخارج .


المادة 4
﻿اذا وردت للمدعي العام معلومة ذات اساس بان لاحد الاشخاص او مجموعة من اشخاص علاقة بنشاط ارهابي فيجوز للمدعي العام ان يصدر ايا من القرارات الاتية :

1. فرض الرقابة على محل اقامة المشتبه به وتحركاته ووسائل اتصالاته.
2. منع سفر اي شخص مشتبه به .
3. تفتيش مكان تواجد الشخص المشتبه به والتحفظ على اي شيء له علاقة بنشاط ارهابي وفقا لاحكام هذا القانون.
4. القاء الحجز التحفظي على اي اموال يشتبه بعلاقتها بنشاطات ارهابية .

ب. يكون القرار الصادر بمقتضى احكام الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة ساري المفعول لمدة شهر . ﻿
ج. يجوز للمشتبه به ان يطعن في القرار الذي يصدر بحقه وفقا لاحكام الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة لدى محكمة امن الدولة والتي عليها البت بالطعن خلال مدة اسبوع واحد من تقديمه اليها ، وفي حال الرفض يحق للمشتبه به الطعن بهذا القرار خلال مدة ثلاثة ايام من تاريخ تبليغه الى محكمة التمييز ، والتي عليها الفصل به خلال مدة اسبوع واحد من تاريخ وروده اليها .
د. تكون قرارات الرفض الصادرة عن محكمة امن الدولة بعد احالة القضية اليها ، قابلة للطعن من المشتكى عليه امام محكمة التمييز خلال ثلاثة ايام من تاريخ تبليغه ، وعليها الفصل بالطعن خلال مدة اسبوع واحد من تاريخ وروده اليها .

المادة 5
﻿على الرغم مما ورد في اي تشريع اخر على كل شخص علم بوجود مخطط ارهابي او اطلع على معلومات ذات صلة بنشاط ارهابي ان يقوم بابلاغ المدعي العام او الاجهزة الامنية داخل المملكة او ضد مواطنيها او مصالحها في الخارج.


المادة 6
﻿كل من يقوم بتقديم معلومات وهو يعلم انها كاذبة او مضللة او مختلقة عن عمل ارهابي يعاقب بالحبس من ستة اشهر الى ثلاث سنوات او بغرامة لا تقل عن الف دينار ولا تزيد على ثلاثة الاف دينار او بكلتا العقوبتين معا.



المادة 7
﻿أ. يعاقب على اي فعل من الافعال المبينة في المادة (3) من هذا القانون بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة ما لم ترد عقوبة اشد في اي قانون اخر .  
ب. يعاقب بعقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة اشهر ولا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات كل من يخالف احكام المادة (5) من هذا القانون وتضاعف العقوبة اذا كان المخالف موظفا عاما.


المادة 8
﻿تختص محكمة امن الدولة بالنظر في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون.


المادة 9
﻿رئيس الوزراء والوزراء مكلفون بتنفيذ احكام هذا القانون .

----------


## نور زيدان

شكرا جزيلا لصاحب الموضوع

----------

